
Curriculum Design as an Engineering Problem: Lessons from the Field - thunderbong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c0BvOlR5gs
======
thunderbong
I came across this in another thread -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657884)

The website is -

[https://www.bootstrapworld.org](https://www.bootstrapworld.org)

